# minimieren verhindern



## headnut (3. Aug 2011)

Hallo zusammen

Ich möchte das minimieren meines Programmes verhindern! Nun ich weiss das es schon etliche male diskutiert worden ist...

Gibt es auch bei der neusten Java version keine Methode auf das jFrame das dies verhindern kann? Weil der res der drei kleinen Icons kann man ohne probleme blockieren...

und undecorated ist eine option für mich, da ich eine Menubar habe!


----------



## jgh (3. Aug 2011)

[c]setResizable(false);[/c] ist keine Option?


----------



## Runtime (3. Aug 2011)

Das verhindert nur, dass die Grösse verändert wird. Mit minimieren ist gemeint, dass das "Fenster im Icon verschwindet".
Du hast 2 Möglichkeiten:
1. Du nimmst einen JDialog
2. Du nimmst C/C++


----------



## hansmueller (3. Aug 2011)

Hallo,

vielleicht helfen dir die Methoden
Frame (Java Platform SE 6)
oder
Window (Java Platform SE 6)
weiter.

Für das ExtendedState kann man doch mit Sicherheit irgendwie einen Listener einspannen.

MfG
hansmueller


----------



## turtle (3. Aug 2011)

Das geht meines Wissens nicht. Benutz dafür doch einen JDialog.


----------

